# URGENT home needed for Tyson



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Urgent home need for Tyson aged 8, male Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Tyson is currently living in manchester. Owner is being evicted from the property and needs to rehome this dog urgently. Tyson is microchipped, had initially vacs but not up to date on boosters. I don&#8217;t have any pics at the moment. 

Please can anyone help?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Bumping this post!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pics of the handsome Tyson


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh This must be awful.. If i had the room id take both till you/they (im assumeing its you? prob wrong tho) 
got back on your/there feet  
Is there no other alternative? Fostering or something? I dont know how it all works


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

if any one is interested in the handsome Tyson or wants further details, please PM me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bumping this up as I cant help any other way and Im in love with this little dog .


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson is still looking for a new home.

Tyson would benefit from some basic obedience training. He currently lives with another dog, who he gets on great with. He currently lives in an outside kennel, however, I personally would prefer him to live in doors.

His current owner has small children and Tyson is fine with them, however, he still mouths. With training this can easily be fixed. 

Tyson does pull on the lead but again, with training, should be able to fix this. 

Tyson would benefit from an experienced dog owner. 

Can anyone offer Tyson the loving and caring home he deserves?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i've just spoke to my husband about this as i think we could foster him, but he's adamant our German Shepard will not accept another male, he'sstill a bit 'funny' with Buster, but have shared it on facebook as i live in Manchester so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you very much. x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Bumping this thread!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

4 people i know have shared this on facebook, so fingers crossed someone takes a shine to him, i really wish i could have him, he looks so much like my george


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone interested in the handsome Tyson?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

The handsome Tyson is still looking for a new home.

Can you offer him the loving and caring home he deserves?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson is still looking for a new home.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson has one week left in his current home.

Please can anyone help?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyson is still looking for a new home. Can anyone give the handsome Tyson the loving and caring home he deserves?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can anyone help? BUMP.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested in offering the handsome Tyson a home, please contact me 
Thanks


----------

